# Games erstellen - Wie?



## gamefreak-1 (27. Februar 2009)

Moin,
ich will mir ein paar (sehr) kleine Games erstellen und mich dann langsam hoch arbeiten. Es soll anfangen mit Spielen wie FernsehTycoon, Hotelmanager, TVTower (http://www.computerbild.de/cb-Downloads-Spiele-465659.html?s_category=537), halt richtig einfache Spiele um Grundlagen zu lernen. Es geht zum Beispiel auch Little Fighter (unbedingt Little Fighter). Warum diese Spiel, nur mal ganz kurz, weil das halt Games sind die wirklich saueinfach programmiert sind. Also falls einer mir das erklären kann, eine Seite oder so kennt wo das beschrieben ist und welche Programme geeignet sind (Wie immer bei mir Freeware), der kann es mir schreiben.

MfG gamefreak-1


----------



## odigo1356 (27. Februar 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 27.02.2009 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich will mir ein paar (sehr) kleine Games erstellen und mich dann langsam hoch arbeiten. Es soll anfangen mit Spielen wie FernsehTycoon, Hotelmanager, TVTower (http://www.computerbild.de/cb-Downloads-Spiele-465659.html?s_category=537), halt richtig einfache Spiele um Grundlagen zu lernen. Es geht zum Beispiel auch Little Fighter (unbedingt Little Fighter). Warum diese Spiel, nur mal ganz kurz, weil das halt Games sind die wirklich saueinfach programmiert sind. Also falls einer mir das erklären kann, eine Seite oder so kennt wo das beschrieben ist und welche Programme geeignet sind (Wie immer bei mir Freeware), der kann es mir schreiben.
> 
> MfG gamefreak-1



Hiho...
also als erstes: auch bei "einfach" programmierte spielen kommst du nicht um das aufwendige erlernen von programmiersprachen herum, sei es C++ oder java für flash...
d.h. beovr du dir da schon gedanken über dein spiel machst solltest du diese sprachen erstmal erlernen...
und mit einem programm wirst du wohl auch nicht serh weit kommen, denn es gibt diverse, welche verschiedene bereiche abdeckt, sei es ein sound-, ein rendering- oder sonst irgendein programmierprogramm, die zum großen teil allerdings auch kostenpflichtig sind, um alle funktionen zu nutzen....
also wie gesagt, das geld lieber erstmal in bücher investieren, damit man überhaupt weiß, WIE man das macht und dann können wir weiterreden 

PS: ansonsten gibt's noch den 3d gamemaker, daran wirst du wohl weniger spaß dran haben, den den eigen ideen sind sehr viele grenzen gesetzt...


----------



## AurionKratos (27. Februar 2009)

Du scheinst nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung zu haben, wie du ja schon z.B. hier gezeigt hast... Informier dich doch einfach mal bei google...
Weder eine (vernünftige) Website oder gar ein Spiel lassen sich "mal eben" zusammenklicken.
Bei den "einfachen" Spielen, die du genannt hast, sitzen z.T. viele, viele Leute Jahre lang dran. Abgesehen davon, das man nicht mal eben sowas kann - vor allem bei der Spielentwicklung braucht man IMHO jahrelange Programmiererfahrung...

EDIT: Um noch ein wenig konstruktieves beizutragen: Als Sprachen empfielt sich C# mit XNA als Einsteiger. Als IDE solltest du direkt die von M$ nehmen (kostenlos): http://www.microsoft.com/express/vcsharp/

Oder du startest gleich durch und nimmst C++. Kannst ja dann gleich eine eigene Engine schreiben, ist ja alles so einfach...: http://www.microsoft.com/express/vc/


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2009)

ja echt, du hast null ahnung... die spiele, die du nennst, sind schon um welten aufwendiger als viele spiel zu zeiten des amigas, und auch die wurden nicht mal so "einfach" programmiert.

zB selbst für einen simplen hotelmanager müßtest du mal ganz davon abgesehen, ob du auch nur EINE zeile programmieren kannst, erstmal genug mathekenntnisse haben, damit du formeln überlegen kannst, die SINNVOLL und auch halbswegs nachvollziehbar dann berechnen, ob und welchen erfolg du mit einer maßnahme hast. da müssen variablen rein wie zB ausstattung, bettenzahl, preis pro nacht, personalkosten, personalqualifikation, einflussgebiet, werbung, kundennachfrage usw usw, und jede variable hängt wiederum von der anderen ab, zB der preis pro nacht bestimmt die nachfrage

du willst ja, dass der spieler bestimmte dinge kauft und managed, auch merkt "o.k, wenn ich mehr personal einstelle, sind die kunden zufriedener - aber ab einer bestimmten zahl an personal bringt NOCH mehr personal nix mehr" oder auch "gut, wenn ich weniger personal hab, aber den preis senke, kommen trotzdem genug leute" - all das musst du mit formeln beschreiben, die du dir selber überlegen musst und die natürlich auch sinnvoll funktionieren müssen. vor allem eine "nachfragefunktion" ist wichtig, also eine kurve, die beschreibt, wie die kunden auf personalmangel/fülle und preissenkung/erhöhung reagieren.

ein spiel, bei dem zB pro angestelltem einfach 10 gäste mehr kommen, egal wieviel personal schon da is, und bei dem keinerlei miet/stromkosten und so was wie verbrauchsmaterial dabei ist, ist völlig langweilig, denn da weißt du: einfach an personal die bettenzahl durch 10 einstellen, und als preis pro nacht halt soviel verlangen, dass du das personal bezahlen kannst plus zB 5% gewinnaufschlag...

und DAS sind die dinge, die noch nicht mal grafik, menülayout, bedienung, ausdenken von hoteldesigns / personalcharakteren / austattungsgegenständen usw usw   zu tun haben ^^


es gibt so "spielemacher"-tools, aber das sind eher recht beschränkte dinge, wo du sagen kannst "wenn spielfigur gegenstand X benutzt, dann soll Y passieren", aber alles ist beschränkt auf das, was das spiel und die engine bietet. ne wirtschaftsim zB ist damit nicht möglihc, ein adventure aber schon eher. 


vlt. solltest du erstmal so was simples programmieren wie ne roulettesimulation. nur textbasiert reicht schon. dass zB spieler1 eintippen kann, ob er auf eine fabe oder eine zahl setzt, und wieviel. und dann spieler 2. und dass dann das roulette "läuft" und eine zahl + farbe als ergebnis kommt, und dass das dann solange käuft, bis ein spieler entweder zB 100.000 gewonnen hat oder einer pleite ist. allein das hinzukriegen dürfte dich ne weile beschäftigen...


----------



## Worrel (28. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 28.02.2009 02:59 schrieb:
			
		

> vlt. solltest du erstmal so was simples programmieren wie ne roulettesimulation. ...


Richtig.
Nicht umsonst gibt es so viele Sokoban (Kisten auf Zielfelder schieben), Tetris, dieverse Kartenspiele etc als PC Spiele, weil dort feste Regeln existieren, so daß man sich ganz aufs Programmieren konzentrieren kann.

Wenn du Warcraft 3 hast, würde ich dir mal empfehlen, da mit dem Editor rumzuspielen, und dort zB folgendes zu erstellen:
- Gebäude, die automatisch alle X Sekunden Einheiten produzieren (bis zu einem max-Limit9
- alle Einheiten auf der Karte für den Spieler unanwählbar stur dem Helden folgen lassen
- Gebäude erscheinen lassen, sobald der Held Gebiet X betritt
- sobald der Spieler X Einheiten von Typ Y gebaut hat, Z Einheiten Q vom Gegner angreifen lassen
- ...


----------



## Mothman (28. Februar 2009)

Vom Prinzip her habt ihr recht, aber Roulette als Einstieg umzusetzen wird nicht ganz einfach,weil es bei Roulette dermaßen viele Fälle und Möglichkeiten gibt ... ähnlich wie Poker .. das ist auch schwerer (neu) zu programmieren, als viele annehmen. 

Aber Mau Mau, Mensch Ärgere dich nicht oder Vier Gewinnt .. das sind gute Anfänge, würde ich sagen.

Aber "einfach" ist ohne Gamemaker überhaupt nichts umzusetzen. 

Ich schreibe gerade zum Spaß (als reines Hobby, so wie andere Tennis spielen gehen, oder ins Kino) ein kleines Spiel in Basic.  Ohne Gamemaker oder fertige Engines oder dergleichen. Und ich kann dir sagen, wenn es mir nicht unglaublichen Spaß machen würde, dann hätte ich es schon längst aufgegeben. Weil man alleine niemals ein Spiel auf die Beine bringt, wie man es in seinem kopf hat. Man kann Spiele - auch solche von dir als "einfach" bezeichneten - nicht einfach mal eben alleine programmieren. Es gibt nur ganz wenige Ausnahmefälle, die mir bekannt sind, wo ein Programmierer ein vorzeigbares Spiel in angemessenem Zeitraum ganz alleine geschaffen hat.

Ich sage mal wenn du alleine ein Spiel wie eine WiSi machen willst, das mit denen der "Tycoon"-Reihe vergleichbar ist, dann brauchst du mindestens 1 Jahr. Aber auch nur, wenn du das dann 5-10 Stunde täglich ackerst.

Du benötigst ein Konzept, Grafiken, die richtigen Entwickler-IDE, MASSENHAFT Zeit und Nerv. 

Ehrlich: Höre auf die anderen und fange klein an. Du wirst sehen, das ist schon schwer genug.


----------



## gamefreak-1 (1. März 2009)

Warum hab ich "Null Ahnung"? Nur weil ich nicht so ein Freak bin wie ihr oder was? Ich wusste garnicht das man ein Genie sein muss um sich hier anmelden zu können! Echt ma! Ihr müsst ja auch nicht Antworten, wenn ihr denkt das die Themen zu dumm sind!


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2009)

Mothman am 28.02.2009 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Prinzip her habt ihr recht, aber Roulette als Einstieg umzusetzen wird nicht ganz einfach,weil es bei Roulette dermaßen viele Fälle und Möglichkeiten gibt ... ähnlich wie Poker .. das ist auch schwerer (neu) zu programmieren, als viele annehmen.


 man muss ja nicht die 100%-variante nehmen, es reicht ja eine variante, bei der man auf farbe und zahl setzen kann. so was wie "Ungerade" oder "zahlen 1 bis 20" oder so kann man ja weglassen. das ist dann wirklich recht simpel, so was hab ich auf dem C64 mit basic mal gemacht für zwei spieler. natürlich ohne KI und grafik. 



@gamefreak-1: das ist doch nicht böse gemeint. du hast nur "null ahnung", _wenn _du glaubst, du könntest OHNE vorkenntnisse mal eben in ein paar wochen ne hotelsimulation machen - du schriebst nix von vorkenntnissen oder so. wir wollen dir nur klarmachen, dass das nicht so was wie fahrradfahren ist, wo du ein paar wochen übst und es dann kannst, sondern dass du sehr sehr kleine anfangen must, eben erstmal mit simplen text-basierten dingen zB. 

ein freund von mir hat vor jahren mit programmiren angefangen, der hat allein über ein halbes jahr gebraucht, damit er durch eigenes nachdenken und bisherige kenntnisse einen würfel darstellen konnte, den man in 3D drehen kann ^^


----------



## gamefreak-1 (1. März 2009)

Warum frag ich den woll wie das geht mit dem Programmiern und mir ist schon klar das das nicht so einfach ist! (Ich hab vieleicht die Anführungszeichen vergessen, sorry)


----------



## Lordnikon27 (1. März 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 01.03.2009 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hab ich "Null Ahnung"? Nur weil ich nicht so ein Freak bin wie ihr oder was? Ich wusste garnicht das man ein Genie sein muss um sich hier anmelden zu können! Echt ma! Ihr müsst ja auch nicht Antworten, wenn ihr denkt das die Themen zu dumm sind!



Was genau ist dein Problem? Du präsentierst dich hier als absolut ahnungsloser, wenn man dir das sagt, rastest du aus. Du hast ja wohl genug Anreize bekommen, wie du anfangen kannst.....


----------



## gamefreak-1 (1. März 2009)

Wo raste ich bitteschön aus? Les dir mal den Beitrag genau durch!


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 01.03.2009 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum frag ich den woll wie das geht mit dem Programmiern und mir ist schon klar das das nicht so einfach ist! (Ich hab vieleicht die Anführungszeichen vergessen, sorry)



was genau möchtest du denn wissen? wo du anfangen sollst? welche tools du brauchst? welche bücher?

also, man lernt halt erstmal progammieren - man lernt nicht sofort "spieleprogrammierung". vlt. besorg dir mal ein buch zB über c++ oder so. ich kenn mich mit programmiersprachen nicht aus, eben WEIL es alles andere als leicht zu erlernen ist


----------



## Worrel (1. März 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 01.03.2009 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hab ich "Null Ahnung"? Nur weil ich nicht so ein Freak bin wie ihr oder was? Ich wusste garnicht das man ein Genie sein muss um sich hier anmelden zu können! Echt ma! Ihr müsst ja auch nicht Antworten, wenn ihr denkt das die Themen zu dumm sind!


Ähem ... keiner will dir was, wir haben lediglich dein Startposting eingeschätzt.

Dort hast du geschrieben: 
"ich will mir ein paar (sehr) kleine Games erstellen und mich dann langsam hoch arbeiten. Es soll anfangen mit Spielen wie FernsehTycoon, Hotelmanager, TVTower (http://www.computerbild.de/cb-Downloads-Spiele-465659.html?s_category=537), halt richtig einfache Spiele um Grundlagen zu lernen."

... und das macht nun mal den selben Eindruck, als ob jemand sich bei Audi (absolut willkürlich gewählt) als Maschinenbauer vorstellt, ohne in der Richtung irgendeine Qualifikation vorzuweisen hat - und damit hat er keinerlei Ahnung von der üblichen Soft- und Hardware, die bei derartigen Produktionsmaschinen verwendet wird, geschweige denn von irgendwelchen Belastungsberechnungen, damit der Arm auch so stabil ist, daß zB eine Autotür damit in Position gebracht werden kann oder von üblichen Wartungsroutinen, damit die Ausfall- und Unfallquoten minimiert werden - aber wenigstens hat er sich Gedanken gemacht und schon mal ein Papiermodell mitgebracht, wie so ein Greifarm am Fließband denn aussehen könnte und welche Farbe gut dafür aussehen würde.

Konkret gesagt:
"Kleine" Games haben auch nur eine kleine Anzahl an Funktionen, zB 2-3 Regeln, eine Hand voll verschiedener Level-Bausteine und einen Leveleditor, mit dem man dann hundert Levels dazu erstellen kann.

Ein Tycoon Spiel hingegen ist schon eins der umfangreichsten Spiele, denn es dürfte mehrere hunderte von Regeln haben, die ausgewogen ineinandergreifen müssen und an Levelbausteinen dürften dir schätzungsweise einige Dutzend begegnen - es handelt sich also bei einem Tycoon Spiel keinesfalls um ein "kleines". 
(siehe auch das Posting von Herbboy)

Und nein, du mußt kein Genie sein, um dich hier anzumelden oder eine Frage zu stellen.
Aber wenn du mit der Vorstellung hier reinkommst, ein Tycoon Spiel sei was für Anfänger, dann muss man dir auch sagen können, daß du dich da verschätzt hast - sprich: letztendlich hast du keine Ahnung davon, was hinter den Kulissen eines Tycoon Spieles so alles programmiert werden will.


----------



## gamefreak-1 (1. März 2009)

Was suche ich genau:
1. Welche Sprache ist gut für den Einstieg?
2. Welche Programme das Einstiegsprogrammieren erleichtern?
3. Welche Internetseiten (Auch PDF-Datein zum Download) zeigen wie man programmiert? Bücher will ich mir nicht extra zulegen!


----------



## Worrel (1. März 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 01.03.2009 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo raste ich bitteschön aus? Les dir mal den Beitrag genau durch!


Du hängst dich an dem einzigen Nebensatz auf, der auch nur annähernd als Kritik an deiner Person deutbar ist und lässt sämtliche sonstigen konstruktiven Hilfen und Kritikpunkte unbeantwortet - das Ganze noch garniert mit Beleidigungen ("_nicht so ein Freak bin wie ihr_"), sinnlosen Kraftausdrücken ("_Echt ma!_") und als Sahnebonbon noch die      

- das sieht meines Erachtens schon nach "ausrasten" aus.


----------



## gamefreak-1 (1. März 2009)

@Worrel: Mir ist schon klar das die Tycoon Games nicht mit mit 2 Zahlen und 2 Buchstaben programmiet sind, aber es sind halt nicht Spiele wie CoD oder GTA4 oder sowas. Und außerdem, hast du FernsehTyconn schon mal gespielt, das ist nämlich nicht wie RollerCoasterTycoon oder so. Und außerdem brauchtst du nicht immer auf die programme eingehen die ich genannt hab. Ich wollte halt nur wissen wie man programmiert und mehr nicht!


----------



## gamefreak-1 (1. März 2009)

Nochmal @Worrel: JaJa


----------



## machbetmachallabett (1. März 2009)

Worrel am 01.03.2009 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> das Ganze noch garniert mit Beleidigungen ("_nicht so ein Freak bin wie ihr_"),


Und gerade das solltest du bei deinem Nick sowieso lassen...  

Wenn du programmieren lernen willst, könntest du mit Delphi anfangen. Da kann man sich sicher einige Tutorials im Internet angucken und mit Delphi hast du auch recht schnell erste Erfolgserlebnisse, weil du dort gleich eine Art Benutzeroberflächeneditor mitgeliefert kriegst.

Andernfalls kannst du gleich in C++ einsteigen, zum Beispiel mit diesem Buch, das wirklich nett geschrieben ist. Ich habe mich vor Jahren damit beschäftigt, aber irgendwann aufgegeben, weil es mir einfach nicht gelingen wollte und mir die Geduld gefehlt hat.


----------



## pro-gamer (1. März 2009)

http://newdata.box.sk/bx/c/
Is ne englische website wo du in (laut ihnen 21 tagen) C++ erlernen kannst.
Naja das reicht noch lange net um Spiele zu programmieren, aber wenigstens haste dann mal Ahnung von C++   Danach kannst du vielleicht  mal kleinere Sachen ausprogrammieren.
Compiler und editor würde ich Dev C++ oder Codeblocks Vorschlagen.


----------



## Mothman (1. März 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 01.03.2009 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte halt nur wissen wie man programmiert und mehr nicht!


Das ist es ja, was wir dir klar machen wollten: Das ist eben nicht "nur" und "mehr nicht".  

Kommt schon Leute, jetzt sagt ihm doch endlich, wie man programmiert...ist doch wohl ne ganz einfache Frage, auf die man eine ganz einfache Antwort erwarten kann ...


----------



## gamefreak-1 (1. März 2009)

Ich meine nicht das ihr jetzt genau schreibt wie das geht, ich meine damit eigentlich einen Link oder so.


----------



## Mothman (1. März 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 01.03.2009 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine nicht das ihr jetzt genau schreibt wie das geht, ich meine damit eigentlich einen Link oder so.


OK. War wohl einfach etwas unglücklich dein Startposting. Schwamm drüber. Aber für Links solltest du dich vielleicht auch erstmal für eine Sprache zum EInsteig entscheiden. Es wurden ja scho einge Vorchläge gepostet. Am besten liest du dir mal einiges durch und überlegst dir, was du WIRKLICH erreichen willst. Weil, dass du nicht von heute auf morgen der neue Sid Meier (oder so^) wirst, sollte dir schon klar sein.


----------



## Boesor (1. März 2009)

Mothman am 01.03.2009 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt schon Leute, jetzt sagt ihm doch endlich, wie man programmiert...ist doch wohl ne ganz einfache Frage, auf die man eine ganz einfache Antwort erwarten kann ...



Und wenn ihr schon dabei seid, ich wüsste gerne den Sinn des lebens. Zur Not reicht auch ein link


----------



## gamefreak-1 (1. März 2009)

Kann mir einer einen Link schicken der das höchstkomplizierte Programmiern ein ganz kleines Bisschen erklärt, so das ich ein Hallo-Welt-Programm erstellen kann. Ich weiß das es Jahrhundete dauert bis man richtig Programmieren kann, aber ich meine halt die einfachsten Grundlagen.

So besser formuliet?


----------



## pro-gamer (1. März 2009)

Siehe mein Post letzte Seite 
Is halt englisch aber gut erklärt!
mfg


----------



## Mothman (1. März 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 01.03.2009 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> So besser formuliet?


Ne, klingt irgendwie noch mehr nach Verarschung.


----------



## gamefreak-1 (1. März 2009)

@Boesor: Bleib mal auf dem Teppich, ihr müsst ja jetzt nicht auf alles herumhacken was ich schreibe!


----------



## Mothman (1. März 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 01.03.2009 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> @Boesor: Bleib mal auf dem Teppich, ihr müsst ja jetzt nicht auf alles herumhacken was ich schreibe!


Naja, du hast mit deinen Vorstellungen im Startposting eben so daneben gelegen, dass ein bisschen (nicht bös gemeinte) Häme erlaubt sein sollte.


----------



## gamefreak-1 (1. März 2009)

Ein Bisschen? Es ist bis jetzt noch keine Antwort auf meine ursprüngliche Frage gekommen.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (1. März 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 01.03.2009 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bisschen? Es ist bis jetzt noch keine Antwort auf meine ursprüngliche Frage gekommen.


Doch, und zwar nicht nur eine. Pro-Gamer hat dir einen Link geschickt, ich hab dir ein Buch empfohlen. Und die anderen haben dich aufgeklärt, dass dein Vorhaben umfangreicher ist, als du glaubst. Wenn du das alles konsequent ignorierst, kann man dir auch einfach nicht helfen.


----------



## Boesor (1. März 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 01.03.2009 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bisschen? Es ist bis jetzt noch keine Antwort auf meine ursprüngliche Frage gekommen.



Doch, eigentlich schon, zumindest so gut man darauf eine Antwort geben kann.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (1. März 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 01.03.2009 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer einen Link schicken der das höchstkomplizierte Programmiern ein ganz kleines Bisschen erklärt, so das ich ein Hallo-Welt-Programm erstellen kann. Ich weiß das es Jahrhundete dauert bis man richtig Programmieren kann, aber ich meine halt die einfachsten Grundlagen.
> 
> So besser formuliet?



Da du dich nicht auf eine Sprache festlegen willst, empfehle ich einfach mal C#. Imo einfacher als C++, und für den Anfang braucht man eigentlich nichts von dem, was C++ zusätzlich bieten würde. Und wenn das Ziel "Spieleprogrammierung" ist, kannst du nach dem erlernen der Grundlagen mithilfe des schon gennanten XNA schon ganz ordentlich loslegen.

Ein imo sehr brauchbares "Buch", sogar Deutsch: http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/csharp/
Ab Kapitel 2 wirds interessant. Die graue Theorie am Anfang ist zwar trocken, aber sehr wichtig.
Was als Entwicklungsumgebung am Anfang geeignet ist, weiß ich nicht so genau - theoretisch gleich mit dem (weitern vorn schon verlinkten) Visual Studio Express Edition anfangen. Ist kostenlos und wirklich sehr gut - allerdings auch mit nem Haufen Funktionen, mit denen man anfangs nichts anzufangen weiß. Vielleicht hat da ja noch jemand ne bessere Idee.

Viel Spaß


----------



## gamefreak-1 (1. März 2009)

Sorry ein paar gabs, aber wie oft soll ich noch sagen dassich weiß, dass es nicht so einfach ist und ich mich lediglich schlecht formuliert hab.


----------



## Memphis11 (1. März 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 01.03.2009 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry ein paar gabs, aber wie oft soll ich noch sagen dassich weiß, dass es nicht so einfach ist und ich mich lediglich schlecht formuliert hab.


3 mal noch ,dann glauben es alle


----------



## machbetmachallabett (1. März 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 01.03.2009 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry ein paar gabs, aber wie oft soll ich noch sagen dassich weiß, dass es nicht so einfach ist und ich mich lediglich schlecht formuliert hab.


Ja, also. Über das Stadium sind wir ja schon längst raus und alle haben eingesehen dass dus eingesehen hast. Jetzt freu dich einfach, dass dir hier nette Leute Tipps und Starthilfen geben.


----------



## Kreon (1. März 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 01.03.2009 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Worrel: Mir ist schon klar das die Tycoon Games nicht mit mit 2 Zahlen und 2 Buchstaben programmiet sind, aber es sind halt nicht Spiele wie CoD oder *GTA4 *oder sowas. Und außerdem, hast du FernsehTyconn schon mal gespielt, das ist nämlich nicht wie *RollerCoasterTycoon *oder so. Und außerdem brauchtst du nicht immer auf die programme eingehen die ich genannt hab. Ich wollte halt nur wissen wie man programmiert und mehr nicht!



Widerspruch!!!

Also Roller Coaster Tycoon wurde von Chris Sawyer quasi im Alleingang programmiert, ohne großes Studio im Rücken.  Dann kann's ja doch nicht so kompliziert sein, obwohl es schon ein eher komplexeres _Spielchen _ist.   

Bei GTA4 geb ich dir Recht, das scheint noch ne Nummer komplexer zu sein und es läuft auf meinem 3,2 GHz C2Duo nicht so recht. Also, wenn dein eigenes Roller Coaster Tycoon fertig ist, könntest du auch gerne noch nen Patch schreiben, der GTA für C2Duos optimiert. Ich wart auch gerne noch nen Monat.


----------



## Onlinestate (1. März 2009)

Also wenn du klassisch programmieren willst (C++, C#, Java, etc) kommst du nach den ersten Monaten nicht über ein Tic-Tac-Toe oder ähnliches hinaus.
Nachdem du die Grundlagen der prozeduralen Programmierung (Funktionen, Arrays, etc) begriffen hast und umsetzen kannst, solltest du dich auf jeden Fall mit der reinen Theorie von objektorientierter Programmierung auseinandersetzen. Hauptsächlich, dass du erstma den Sinn von Klassen, Vererbung, Kapselung usw verstehst. Entwurfsmuster sind zwar sehr interessant, aber dürften in den ersten Jahren für dich wohl kaum von Interesse sein. Erst wenn du es wirklich ernst meinst mit deiner Passion und fundierte Kenntnisse hast, solltest du dir das anschauen (nur damit dir das bewusst wird: Damit beschäftigen sich Informatikstudenten).

Was dir aber meiner Meinung nach eher zusagt wäre die Flash-Richtung.
Pong lässt sich mit Flash in 5 Minuten machen, weil so Sachen wie Maussteuerung oder Kollisionsabfrage schon integriert sind. Wäre als deutlich ergebnisorientierter, macht Spaß und mit ActionScript geht es zumindest ansatzweise in Richtung Programmierung.
Einfache 2D-Shooter dürften damit auch kein allzu großes Problem sein.

Also dein Interesse in allen Ehren. Falls du Probleme hast, oder nicht weißt, wie du etwas programmatisch umsetzen sollst, kannst du gerne Fragen stellen, aber von tollen 3D-Spielen solltest du dich erstma verabschieden.
Wie gesagt würde ich dir erstma Flash ans Herz legen. Da kann man erste Erfahrungen sammeln und hat nicht nur reinen Text. Wenn du das kannst und gerne weiter machen willst würde ich dir C# oder Java (dann hast du kein Problem mit der Speicherverwaltung) ans Herz legen. Dann sind solche Bücher wie openbooks auch interessant. Diese sind zwar sehr nützlich, aber nicht wirklich für Einsteiger geeignet.


----------



## bsekranker (1. März 2009)

Onlinestate am 01.03.2009 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfache 2D-Shooter dürften damit auch kein allzu großes Problem sein.
> 
> Also dein Interesse in allen Ehren. Falls du Probleme hast, oder nicht weißt, wie du etwas programmatisch umsetzen sollst, kannst du gerne Fragen stellen, aber von tollen 3D-Spielen solltest du dich erstma verabschieden.


Wenn es unbedingt 3D sein muss wäre eventuell Java 3D eine Option. Hab selbst noch nicht damit gearbeitet, vermute aber dass es - Java-Kenntnisse vorausgesetzt - der einfachste Weg zu dreidimensionalen Grafiken sein dürfte, da die API objektorientiertes Programmieren ohne direkten Zugriff auf die 3D-Schnittstellen (unterstützt afaik OpenGL und Direct3D) ermöglicht.


Also: Java-Grundlagen lernen, inkl. Objektorientierung und API-Verwendung, dann irgendwann Java 3D ausprobieren.


Ist diese Antwort eindeutig genug? ^^


----------



## Worrel (1. März 2009)

gamefreak-1 am 01.03.2009 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer einen Link schicken der das höchstkomplizierte Programmiern ein ganz kleines Bisschen erklärt, so das ich ein Hallo-Welt-Programm erstellen kann. Ich weiß das es Jahrhundete dauert bis man richtig Programmieren kann, aber ich meine halt die einfachsten Grundlagen.
> 
> So besser formuliert?


"Hallo Welt" Listings in 150+ Programmiersprachen:
http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Programmieren/_Liste_von_Hallo-Welt-Programmen

Als Programmiersprachen für den Einstieg sind zB Pascal, Delphi, Visual Basic oder C# geeignet.

_/fixed_


----------



## bsekranker (1. März 2009)

Worrel am 01.03.2009 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Programmiersprachen für den Einstieg sind zB Visual Basic, Pascal, Delphi oder C+ geeignet.


Dem würde ich so nicht hundertprozentig zustimmen.

Pascal ist nicht objektorientiert und mit Delphi bindet man sich - imho unnötigerweise - an eine proprietäre Plattform.

Visual Basic ist natürlich eine Option für Hobby-Programmierer, aber ich finde das Erlernen von Java oder C# sinnvoller. Das sind Einsteigersprachen, die trotzdem mächtig genug sind um damit auch später etwas anfangen zu können. Java ist nicht umsonst (laut TIOBE) die meistverbreitete Programmiersprache. Und beide sind stark durch C++ beeinflusst, so sollte ein späterer Umstieg darauf nicht schwerfallen.


Just my two cents. Bei der Wahl einer Programmiersprache gibt es bekanntermaßen kein "richtig" und "falsch".


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2009)

bsekranker am 01.03.2009 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Java ist nicht umsonst (laut TIOBE) die meistverbreitete Programmiersprache.


Na sowas.  :-o 

Ich hab kein einziges Java Programm installiert - mach ich irgendwas falsch ... ? ^^


----------



## Mothman (2. März 2009)

Also für Spiele (wenn du denn später mal dahin kommen solltest), mit aufwändiger Grafik ist VB nicht geeignet. Außerdem ist VB nicht plattformunabhängig. Das geht imo nur mit Windows Betriebssystemen. 

Also ich pers. liebe zwar VB (6), bin mir aber bewusst, dass man damit beruflich nichts oder kaum etwas anfangen kann, sofern man nicht der absolute Super-Crack ist. Wenn VB, dann sowieso .NET.

Mit Basic wirst du auch schnellere Erfolge feiern, als mit C++, da es mMn leichter zu erlernen und anzuwenden ist. Aber in der wirklich professionellen Spielentwicklung wirst du VB wohl eher nicht antreffen.

Flash und Actionsscript finde ich garnicht so eine schlechte Idee. Allerdings wird es dort bei WiSims schon schwerer. Flash ist eher etwas für kurze, kleine Actionspiele. Aber dort würdest du deinem Hauptziel ein Spiel zu entwickeln sicherlich sehr schnell nahe kommen. Aus bereits erläuterten Gründen. Aber für wirklich komplexe Sachen ist das imo nichts.

Also:
Für die schnellen Erfolge nimmst du Basic oder schaust dir mal Flash + Actionscript an und wenn du es wirklich "ernst" meinst und evtl. bei Begreifen und Gefallen in die professionelle Richtung weiter gehen willst, dann nimm lieber etwas anderes, wie C++ oder Delphi .. aber bedenke: Da hast du es als "Quereinsteiger" mit autodidaktischen Mitteln ungleich schwerer, als die Informatikstudenten, die sich normalerweise mit solchen Sprache beschäftigen. Du wirst schon eine ganze Menge Willen, Durchhaltevermögen und auch Grips mitbringen müssen, um dich da erfolgreich durchzuboxen. Rückschläge und Verzweiflung gehen mit dem Lernen einer Programmiersprache einher.^^

Aber nur Mut! Auch wenn du "nur" die Grundlagen lernst, kannst du dadurch immer noch mehr, als die meisten anderen. Und wenn du die im Schlaf beherrschst, kannst du dich nochmal mit Spielen beschäftigen.
Das Wichtigste ist echt der Wille, wie bei fast allem im Leben.


----------



## bsekranker (2. März 2009)

Worrel am 02.03.2009 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 01.03.2009 23:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher - heute sieht man Anwendungen nicht unbedingt an in welcher Sprache sie geschrieben wurden. Bekannte Java-Programme wären z.B. OpenOffice, Google Calendar, Vuze (formerly known as Azureus) oder LimeWire.

Aber vermutlich hast du Recht. Auf Java stößt man vor allem im Enterprise-Bereich und bei Webanwendungen. Das erklärt aber auch die hohe Zahl an Java-Programmierern.


Sogar ColdFusion (darauf basiert das Forum hier) wurde afaik in Java geschrieben.


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2009)

bsekranker am 02.03.2009 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 02.03.2009 00:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich alles nicht.  
Für Java muß man doch immer noch die Java Runtime Dateien installieren, oder ?
Die kann ich jedenfalls nicht deinstallieren, also hab ich sie nicht installiert.  

Aber wenn sich das hauptsächlich auf Server Anwendungen bezieht: kein Wunder .


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2009)

Ich finds richtig und gut, dass die meisten hier gleich komplette Sprachen vorschlagen, die man doch bitte lernen sollte.

Allerdings dauert es ewig und drei Jahre bis man von einer Sprache, die man von Grund auf lernt, zu einem Spiel kommen kann.

Schau dir doch mal das 3D Gamestudio an.

Beinhaltet die wichtigsten Dinge in einem komplett Paket, natürlich setzt dieses Paket hier auch eine massive Einarbeitungszeit voraus.


----------



## Vordack (2. März 2009)

Also wenn Du eine programmiersprache lernen willst (C++) und keine Vorkenntnisse hast würde ich erst mal mit einer anderen, z.B. Turbopascal, anfangen da die wesentlicheinfacher zu erlernen ist und Du dort erste Programmier-Kenntnisse sammeln kannst die Dir später auch helfen.

Dann würde ich versuchen ein kleines Textadventure zu programmieren. Hier kannst Du bestimmen wie viele Auswahlmöglichkeiten der Held hat.

Alternativ, hast Du Dir schon mal überlegt ein Spiel auf der Basis einer besetehenden Engine zu bauen? Morrowwind hat doch einen eingebauten Editor, genauso wie Crysis und etliche andere Spiele. Wie komplex das ist, k.A.


----------



## Matze04 (2. März 2009)

Vordack am 02.03.2009 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn Du eine programmiersprache lernen willst (C++) und keine Vorkenntnisse hast würde ich erst mal mit einer anderen, z.B. Turbopascal, anfangen da die wesentlicheinfacher zu erlernen ist und Du dort erste Programmier-Kenntnisse sammeln kannst die Dir später auch helfen.



Das würde ich auch empfehlen. Mit Pascal hab ich auch das Programmieren gelernt (mein Können ist aber aufgrund von Faulheit eher bescheiden). Ich habe sogar schon 2 Spiele programmiert, im absolut bedeutungslosen Pascal-Derivat Oberon.Sind aber beide nie ganz fertig geworden
Objektorientierte Programmierung ist für mich nach wie vor ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln. Werd wohl auch niemals in die Welt der Klassen und Vererbung vordringen. Strukturierte Programmierung ist im Grunde recht einfach zu erlernen. Einfache Programme wie Taschenrechner (ohne Grafik!) kann man da sicher nach ner Woche erstellen, wenn man sich rein hängt.


----------



## Mothman (2. März 2009)

Rabowke am 02.03.2009 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds richtig und gut, dass die meisten hier gleich komplette Sprachen vorschlagen, die man doch bitte lernen sollte.
> 
> Allerdings dauert es ewig und drei Jahre bis man von einer Sprache, die man von Grund auf lernt, zu einem Spiel kommen kann.


Das haben wir ihm ja nun auch schon mehrfach mehr als deutlich gemacht. 
Um schnell ein Spiel zu bekommen empfehlen sich sicherlich Gamemaker. Da gibt es auch einige gute, wie den von dir verlinkten. Aber ich finde wenn man mit einem Spiel anfängt und vorher noch nie programmiert hat, dann steigt man einfach irgendwo in der Mitte ein und verpasst Dinge für das elementare Verständnis der Programmierung.

Unser aller Tipp ging ja deshalb auch in die Richtung: Klein anfangen und die Basics lernen und dann später noch mal an komplexere Spiele denken. 

Ein komplexes Spiel mit dem Gamemaker zu schaffen ist ja schließlich auch nicht von heute auf morgen gemacht. Da lernt man auch ewig und alles was man dann kann ist diesen einen Gamemaker zu bedienen.

Aber wie gesagt: Der Threadsteller muss wissen, was er will. WIll er wirklich was fürs Leben lernen, oder "nur" (auch eine feine Sache) ein kleines Hobbyprojekt für den Freundeskreis entwickeln. Für Letzteres ist es sicher nicht nötig ganz von vorne anzufangen.


----------



## battlegorge (13. April 2009)

Für den Anfang ist Gamemaker sehr gut!
Da gibt es einige vorgefertigte Funktionen, aber man lernt auch schnell wichtige Sachen wie Variablen, Schleifen und IF-Sätze.

http://gamemaker.nl/
http://birchdale.net/gm/BG1HTML/Beginners_Guide_1.html

Fang klein an und mach erstmal Spiele wie z.B. Pong, Space Invaders, dann PacMan und Tetris.
Wenn dir gamemaker dann nichtmehr reicht kannst du immernoch auf c++, c#, basic oder delphi umsteigen.

Programme für Grafik und sound gibts hier:
http://mtpaint.sourceforge.net/
http://www.blender.org/
http://www.cyd.liu.se/~tompe573/hp/project_sfxr.html


----------



## SuicideVampire (14. April 2009)

Ich persönlich würde Java empfehlen. Das ist plattforübergreifend, leicht zu lernen, flexibel einsetzbar und man bekommt ein gutes Openbook und eine mächtige IDE für lau.


----------

